# Adding Frontosas with Peacocks



## 01722 (Mar 25, 2018)

I have a 48" long 60 gallon tank that is primarily filled with male Peacocks. There are about 12 fish all together and it is overall a very peaceful tank. I'm upgrading to a standard 125 gallon and I'd like to add a few fish to the mix. I know they are generally better in groups, but has anyone had any luck with a single Frontosa in a Peacock tank? That's the route I'd prefer to go, but if instead I added a group of 4 would female Frontosas likely cause aggression amongst the male Peacocks?... I do have a large female Parrot Fish in the tank now and it's not a problem (she's the boss).


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

01722 said:


> I have a 48" long 60 gallon tank that is primarily filled with male Peacocks. There are about 12 fish all together and it is overall a very peaceful tank. I'm upgrading to a standard 125 gallon and I'd like to add a few fish to the mix. I know they are generally better in groups, but has anyone had any luck with a single Frontosa in a Peacock tank? That's the route I'd prefer to go, but if instead I added a group of 4 would female Frontosas likely cause aggression amongst the male Peacocks?... I do have a large female Parrot Fish in the tank now and it's not a problem (she's the boss).


I've had some success with Frontosa groups with peaceful haps but not when I had peacocks in the same tank, even the more peaceful stuartgranti (not my definition of success anyway).

With a single Frontosa in there it's hard to say how well they'd do but at best I would think they'd live their life very subdued and possibly cowering if there is any aggression present among the other inhabitants. But I'd expect the peacocks & Frontosa to generally leave each other alone with that stocking number in the 125gal. Of course this is only a prediction. The Frontosa might even have trouble competing during feeding times to get enough food, depending on how big they are and how much food you feed. IME smaller Frontosa are generally more outgoing and willing/able to compete for food at feeding times but as they get bigger they slow down significantly. But this also depends on tank dynamics.

RE: 4 female Frontosa: not sure what you are asking. I don't believe they'll be sexually attracted to each other.


----------



## damerf (Feb 5, 2020)

I get what 01722 is saying. Would the female Fronts give off some Kind of pheromones driving the male peacocks crazy and wanting to breed, causing aggression. Or do the pheromones need to be from the same species? I would wonder about this also? Would you have the same problem with female haps in an all male peacock tank?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

damerf said:


> I get what 01722 is saying. Would the female Fronts give off some Kind of pheromones driving the male peacocks crazy and wanting to breed, causing aggression. Or do the pheromones need to be from the same species? I would wonder about this also? Would you have the same problem with female haps in an all male peacock tank?


There would be no sexually related aggression due to male peacocks wanting to breed with female Frontosa. Regarding the female haps/male peacocks question, I don't know. I don't think so. But maybe if you specify which female hap species/male peacock species as an example then hopefully someone else can chime in to answer this.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Some fishkeepers find that Malawi are too rambunctious for fronts, even to the point of nipping their streamers. I'd choose one species or the other.

Haps and peacocks crossbreed quite often.


----------



## 01722 (Mar 25, 2018)

OK thanks for the advice


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> Some fishkeepers find that Malawi are too rambunctious for fronts, even to the point of nipping their streamers. I'd choose one species or the other.
> 
> Haps and peacocks crossbreed quite often.


Strongly disagree... We've been keeping Haps with fronts together for two decades, no problems. I have my Mikula with Champsochromis, rostratus etc.. in my 275 gallon now.

Haps and Peacocks can crossbreed, but to say quite often, would be a gross exaggeration.

A couple of female frontosa, should be fine some some peacocks, and no, it wouldn't cause any breeding related aggression issues.


----------



## damerf (Feb 5, 2020)

I think the biggest problem I have with the Frontosa being in the tank with the Malawi peacocks and haps is the food getting to the way more timid Frontosa.. I'm concerned they do not get enough food, although they do seem to be doing OK and I try to every 3 or 4 days or so throw in some frozen krill that my dominate male devourers. I think he might be spoiled since I started feeding the krill he doesn't seem to be interested in the pellets at all really.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Fogelhund said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > Some fishkeepers find that Malawi are too rambunctious for fronts, even to the point of nipping their streamers. I'd choose one species or the other.
> ...


Agree that peaceful Haps & Fronts can do well together, especially in a large tank. On the other hand, with the more aggressive Haps or Peacocks the Fronts may survive but will not do as well.


----------

